
Convofy brings Facebook-like features to business | Rafe's Radar - CNET News - sfaiz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-20045647-250.html
======
rchowe
I had hoped that this would have been an internal install of Diaspora one
day...

The whole concept of a "business" social network seems to me like a fit that a
startup tries to force every now and then. If it were me I'd look at combining
project management, CMS, and CRM, then put some access controls on it and the
ability to use the service only over email.

